# Coffee Deluxe - Self Priming Valve Fix



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

I bought a used Coffee Deluxe machine off ebay last week, unfortunately the SPV is not working. I've read lots of great information on this and various other forums and I have the usual problem where steam/hot water is being pushed into the cold water holding box. I have taken the SPV off the machine and cleaned all components including the little rubber ball but still have the same problem. I understand that the favoured option seems to be to block off that valve and have a weblink to a part that is recommended to do just that. just a couple of questions I'm unsure on if anyone can help please:-

1) http://www.mcmaster.com/#50785k267/=u2pn75 Does this plug fit directly into the current thread that the SPV is currently screwed into or do I need to tap the thread for it to fit?

2) Can I get this or an alternative form the UK?

3) Is there a better and easy solution?

Thanks in advance

Martin


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

remove the coupling valve and ball and steam valve, soak in descaler and try again, if not try new coupling valve


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> remove the coupling valve and ball and steam valve, soak in descaler and try again, if not try new coupling valve


Thanks for your advice Mark, could you please let me know which numbers those parts are on the diagram http://www.partsguru.com/user/ER0077-01.PDF

Thanks

Martin


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

The SPV is one of things "they" added to the coffee deluxe to give them something else to quote on the box.. in other words its more about marketing than coffee. When it works it OK but hardly necessary but the trouble is when (that's when not if) it stops working it causes more trouble than its worth. My advise would be to simply block it off and be done with it. Once blocked off you can prime the deluxe in the same way as a Classic i.e. just open the steam valve and press the brew switch until water comes out then turn off the brew switch and close the steam wand. Simplest and cheapest way to block the SPV is to remove the valve and screw a small brass flat head screw into the internal backend of the valve to seal it off. This is what I did to mine when the SPV started to misbehave and it worked perfectly well until I upgraded machines years later.


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> The SPV is one of things "they" added to the coffee deluxe to give them something else to quote on the box.. in other words its more about marketing than coffee. When it works it OK but hardly necessary but the trouble is when (that's when not if) it stops working it causes more trouble than its worth. My advise would be to simply block it off and be done with it. Once blocked off you can prime the deluxe in the same way as a Classic i.e. just open the steam valve and press the brew switch until water comes out then turn off the brew switch and close the steam wand. Simplest and cheapest way to block the SPV is to remove the valve and screw a small brass flat head screw into the internal backend of the valve to seal it off. This is what I did to mine when the SPV started to misbehave and it worked perfectly well until I upgraded machines years later.


hi Marcuswar, I'm tempted to do just that as I've already tried cleaning the componenents in descaler and it hasn't helped. Can I ask what size small brass flat head screw you used please?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

It's honestly not worth trying to get it working, just blank it off. As to the size of the screw I don't honestly know as it was just one I found in my "little tin of bits". Its was a very small one, possible from some small electrical device's case (remote control?) that I'd taken apart at some point?

Another option could be to just put a small piece of tube over the valve exit (in place of the tube that goes into the tank) and then fill the end with silicon and then (after the silicon has cured) bind it tight with a cable tie.


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Quick question on the SPV in the coffee deluxe. Sometimes when I'm pulling a shot there is quite a bit of time until coffee actually starts to come through, perhaps 5-10 seconds. Is this due to the SPV issue mentioned above or just a quirk of the machine?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

No it shouldn't have anything to do with the SPV, unless its sticking open. Pull the tube up so its above the water line , that way you'll see if its pouring water back into the tank while you're pulling a shot. The bigger issue with this is that its hot water returning to the tank which is raises the tank water temperature and may effect the pump that's not designed to pump hot water.

The behaviour sound normal to me, although 10seconds sounds a too long. There will always be few seconds as water pressure builds in the basket and soaks the puck. Sounds more like your either dosing too much , grinding too fine or tamping harder.


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for clarrifying. It's more than likely a tight grind. I have a hario skerton so its difficult to get it right and have to resort to varying dose/ tamp to get a good weight out in 30 secs (ish). New grinder to be delivered next week though, get in!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

So what grinder are you getting BeanJunkie ?


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

I've got an RR55od on the way. Hoping the brass flap mod sorts the static!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well done BeanJunkie, excellent grinder ... if you can avoid the static. The flap (made from a beer can) helped with mine but didn't totally eliminate it I'm afraid.

Is it a Chromed one or one of the Black or Grey/Silver ones ? There seems to be a feeling that its only the Chrome ones that suffer from static


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, it's a chrome one but I was optimistic based on the thread earlier this year with the brass flap so will give it a bash and see how we go.

Time to pid and adjust the opv on the coffee deluxe!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well fingers crossed you get a good one. I'm entirely convinced that chrome ones are bad and all others are good, but of the limited sample of those on this list does seem to indicate some truth in it. They all use the same motors and bodies so I'm not sure how a paint finish could cause static. The only thing I can see is that the area behind the funnel is just aluminium on the chrome ones but is painted on the others, maybe the paint finish is acting as an insulator?

PID'ing the Coffee Deluxe is definitely worth doing. I did it to mine before I upgraded to the Isomac, the procedure is the same as for a Classic as the internal wiring is the same.

The OPV valve adjustment isn't possible on the Deluxe as it doesn't have one! There is a hack that you can do that involves hacking the pumps safety valve so that it acts as an adjustable OPV but it's a bit more involved than simply turning a screw like on the Classic.


----------

